# Riding critique



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok I'm not sure how much you can get from this video but I thought I would chuck it up anyway. I'm going to apologize in advance for the poor quality, its the best I could get at the moment without help. From what I can see I think I look pretty bad compared what I thought I was like. I was having trouble getting Pepper to maintain her pace. I'm a little embarrassed but I would like more opinions if I can get any. If the video isn't any good just tell me and I would advice to have it on mute because its just the traffic in the background.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't see a thing. Sorry.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

So I tried my best to watch it but it was just a bit difficult. It almost looked in some places like your horse was limping - trot work? Within your canter, you look slightly unbalanced. Remember to not push your foot through your stirrup and push your heels down - it will help you stabilize your lower leg a fair bit. Which is currently rocking slightly. You really need to ride your horse forward, his looking slightly - lazy. Remember to sit deep at the canter, but at some times your sitting back slightly too far - so that your behind your horse.

At trot, remember to ride your horse forward, heels down and really use your body to work your horse. It will help, a lot. Your lower leg is what stabilizes your WHOLE position - creating a horse who is more forward and you'll find a lot easier to work.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Is your horse okay? His trot looks a bit off.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Is your horse okay? His trot looks a bit off.


 
Yeah I don't know what was with her that afternoon she seemed a bit off. I have been keeping an eye on her lately I am suspecting she might be getting arthritis maybe.


----------



## horseobsessed977 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't really see anything. Like everyone else said, his trot did seem off. And I think your saddles to small. You should have 3 to 4 inches of room from the rider in front and behind. You have none...


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha by the way Pepper is a she and thanks. I'll have a look at the saddle I thought it was ok it feels comfortable. It isn't actually my saddle I'm just using it until the stirrups on my saddle are adjusted.


----------



## horseobsessed977 (Apr 13, 2011)

I always do that on here... calling them a he when its a she and a she when its a he. )


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

thats cool I just thought I would let everyone know


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Horse doesn't look very well, she seems very sore in her back :-(


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Apachie, didn't you have a thread a short while back about your mare's soundness? I could be mistaken, I'm not on my PC to search.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't think so I might of had one on one of my boys I'll have a look. Also I have not ridden her since then becasue she did seem a bit off to me. I am having someone come look at Sam as soon as I can get a hold of them, I'll see if I can get them to have a look at Pepper as well. She was checked out near end of last year and she was a bit stiff in the back but it was fixed maybe its coming back again. I feel bad now my poor old girl.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi apache.

I ,too , thought she looked a tad off, in the front right, I think. But don't know for sure. Maybe rough ground?

I would so love to give you thoughtful feedback but I couldn't see enough of your riding to really make much of judgement. Pepper is really , really cute and seems to like you.

Do try again. try to stay INSIDE the field of the fixed camera.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks just to put it out there the ground it quite uneven. I will try to get a better video its just difficult to get anyone to video me. Thanks tinyliny Pepper is my little baby she will be a little cute fluffball soon because winters coming. Lol I think she just likes me because I protect her from the big mean boys. Everyone wreckons she visibly relaxes when I'm the one riding or handling her compared to if someone else is doing it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No, the mare is definitely lame.. sorry, Apache. I would suggest getting a vet out.
And I did confuse you for another poster above, my apologies.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats alright I'm just happy someone picked it up and told me. I'll see to her 
I honestly haven't really watched the video myself


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Also I'm not saying I'm not getting a vet out I'm just curious now. I'm probably going to come off as a bit of an idiot but I'm going to ask anyway. If there doesn't seem seem t obe any heat in her legs or anything nothing swollen. What would you put down to her being lame?


----------



## Hlover (Apr 17, 2011)

Well lameness can come from many places not just the legs and it is possible for there to be pain but not heat or bumps. Defenitely get a vet because even little signs can be a big problem or very a possibly an easy thing to fix and your horse will thank you for it. Very cute pony couldnt see much tho sorry! What kind of saddle is that? Looked like an austrailian to me? Just wondering ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks and yes it is an australian saddle.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hm maybe put somme photos on instead i cant really get much out of the clip so som pics might help


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes if its not too wet or still raining tomorrow I am planning on having ago at riding Apache. My mum will be out with me and I 'll see if she could get a better video and/or some pictures.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha i love that we got to watch like 3 mins of you riding and the rest was of the pretty blue sky and a horse grazing 

haha maybe next time if you ride out of view edit the clip, I used Windows movie maker and it turned my 7min video of me going in and off the screen into a 2min one of just me riding 

Correct me if I'm wrong but that mare is around 22? so she probably is just stiff and since winter is coming it could also affect her as well, hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha yes I will try to do something like that next time I'm pretty lame when it comes to technology. The mare is 27 this year. That could be a possibilty. I think her age might be catching up with her.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh wow 27, I would say she is pretty good for her age, maybe you should think of retiring her?

I am pretty lame with the technology as well, but actually found the movie marker thing quite easy to use


----------



## Hlover (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh dear 27? My arabs 25 and starts out like that its to be expected. If you want to make sure it's just stiffness try putting her on beet pulp for a week and if ur horse moves easier she's got some pain. But u can't keep a horse on beet pulp because it can cause ulcers. And if u do that make sure u get someone whose given beet pulp before just a thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the idea Hlover yes she basicly retired she is only occassionally ridden. When she is I try to warm her up very well before doing fast work and I don't expect a lot of her though normally she is fighting you to go.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Beet pulp isn't any sort of magic feed, it won't help and old horse move easier.... AWS, it might be time to retire her or only ride her at a walk. She's not just slightly stiff, and it isn't the footing.. she is lame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Definitely lame on the RF. If there is no heat or swelling it is likely a difficult internal structure which would be hard to heal, or its advanced arthritis, possibly even ringbone or navicular.

Wouldn't hurt to have the vet out to do some psychological tests on her, a basic flexion test and then get some suggestions on keeping her sound. If it is a soft tissue problem then it would be best to retire her to pasture completely, however with ringbone or arthritis it is good to keep them walking half an hour a few times a week, and on full turnout.

Good luck!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok thanks for all the advice


----------

